# fading yea



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Fuck yes. My dp fades like the bitch it is.
no more extreme suffering for me. I just have some difficulty swallowing which was much more noticeable a week ago. So it's going down as well. Keep leaving u bitch i will not miss u and thank u for making me a stronger person. Greatest thing that's coming is my motivation. Dear oh fucking dear i missed u. My body feels like mine. I still have *some* way to go but that just means i will still get better. Thanks god.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

lol fucken right fuck that bitch dp I hope she leaves and never comes back for you lol


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

so great for you!! 
today i'm gonna start with medication. 
I hope it will help me liked it helped you.

Do you think you have more change if you have out from anxiety


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

did u feel like a shell of a person and dead minded and numb minded and feel completely like a ghost and no connection to yourself and no sense of self or anything 24/7, like the walking dead invisible?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, i felt like a zombie. I could not feel anything. I could watch my whole family burn and not even care. I felt like my voice is not mine, i walked from point A to B and felt like i never did, i was just meaninglessly hoovered in space. It was fucking horrible.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so happy for you mate. Wish you experience a full recovery like I did , for 8 months but today I feel that bitch missed me to the point she wants me back. She ain't sure if she will ne sitting, but if she does, I will let her die! We can all recover because recovering I believe from experience is only in our hands. We can do this!


----------



## sterling (Jul 20, 2013)

Difficulty swallowing... Is that like an esophageal spasm? That's been a relatively new symptom for me. Just within the past 18 months or so. It doesn't seem to be happening as often as it used to, but I would get food stuck halfway down my throat, and it wouldn't go up or down. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL OMG.

So Heartless, what was your onset and how long did you have it?

SO, SO, SO happy for you!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I've had it for a little over 3 months now, i have got few last symptoms such as messed up swallowing reflex but that is going down as well. I did the usual shit- socializing, supplements and medication (zoloft omega 3 etc etc)- not necessary but cause no harm either, psychotherapy and distraction.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

how long did it take before you feel something from the medication? 
and when you started, did it get worse before?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, the first 10 days of zoloft were hell on earth. It was mental. I thought i will never survive it... increased anxiety, depression, etc etc. But then i started getting back to life (2 weeks into zoloft).
Today is a shitty day but the bad days gets less and less bad...


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

ok I started yesterday.and its hell pfff 
I really hope its working for me as it works for you


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

LOL, your post made me laugh so much! I'm starting to recover too and definitely will never, EVER miss that shit. It's nothing less than HELL.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Actually, it depends how u look at it. Because in the long run dp will be your ticket to heaven.
But yes, fuck that bitch anyway.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

As soon as you stop with the Zoloft u will relapse 1000 times stronger... But enjoy it for now


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

its really hard that you say that because done people just need medication. 
And i'm in it now for 3 days so its hard for me to read that

A lot of people cured with medication and are of the meds now


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

L.Z. said:


> As soon as you stop with the Zoloft u will relapse 1000 times stronger... But enjoy it for now


Why u think so?


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

heartless said:


> Fuck yes. My dp fades like the bitch it is.
> no more extreme suffering for me. I just have some difficulty swallowing which was much more noticeable a week ago. So it's going down as well. Keep leaving u bitch i will not miss u and thank u for making me a stronger person. Greatest thing that's coming is my motivation. Dear oh fucking dear i missed u. My body feels like mine. I still have *some* way to go but that just means i will still get better. Thanks god.


. That's Awesome! Congrats! My dp is gone too and it sure feels damm good.we just need to keep at it and we will be 100% in no time.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

.


----------

